# Беларусь > Витебская область > Полоцк & Новополоцк >  Какие конвекторы самые эффективные

## Мильва

Электроконвекторы – это отличная альтернатива обогревателям, которые работают на газе и твердом топливе. Они подходят для использования с целью поддержания комфортной температуры в помещении в межсезонье, а также в качестве основного и дополнительного источника отопления. Как выбрать эффективный конвектор расскажем в[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------

